# Chicken Fingers with Panko crumbs



## donnagodfrey (Jun 29, 2007)

I was in Trader Joe's and saw Panko Crumbs and so asked about them and came home and made chicken fingers......these make the most crunchy chicken fingers. I also do fish this way and also fresh vegetables.

My Chicken Fingers/Panko Crumbs

8-10 boneless, skinless chicken tenders
Kosher salt and black pepper
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
3 eggs, lightly beaten with 1/3 cup milk
2 cups panko crumbs**
 oil for frying

 Lay a sheet of plastic wrap over the teder and pound until they're about 1/2 inch thick. Season with salt and pepper.
Dredge the chicken in the flour and then dip it in the beaten eggs, shaking to remove excess. Dip each piece in the flour
and egg again and then coat the chicken in the panko.
In a deep fry pan, heat oil fry the chicken in batches until cooked through and golden brown on both sides, 4 to 6 minutes
per side. If the oil seems to cool down too much during frying.
Drain the chicken on paper towels and serve 

** I season the Panko Crumbs
2 cups panko (Japanese bread crumbs)
1 tablespoons dried thyme
1 tablespoons dried basil
1/2 tablespoon powdered ginger
1/2 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 tablespoon chile powder
In a medium bowl, combine all the ingredients and mix well.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 29, 2007)

Aren't panko crumbs great?

Your recipe also would work for "oven frying," using only about 2T of oil.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds good.  I keep wanting to try panko......maybe for some zuchini.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2007)

I use panko more than regular bread crumbs for fish, chicken, etc.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2007)

_The other night I used panko to bread some halibut..I dipped the fish into a mix of buttermilk and egg, then into the panko..Put it into a baking pan lined with foil and sprayed with  veggie cooking spray..Then  took the left over panko and patted it on top of the fish, pressing it down so it would stay. Next I mixed up some sweet red chile paste with some of the hot chile paste and some soy sauce..Spooned this over the top of the fish, covered with foil and baked at 350 for 35 minutes, it was so tasty my DH ate 2 large pieces and said he'd love having  this again.._

_kadesma _


----------



## donnagodfrey (Jun 29, 2007)

*kadesma*

That sounds great! So does it get crispy baked? 

Donna G


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2007)

donnagodfrey said:
			
		

> That sounds great! So does it get crispy baked?
> 
> Donna G


Donna, HI 
Mine didn't get very crispy, because I covered it with foil..I would imagine that leaving it on the tray uncovered it would get crispy..Little pieces around the edges did get crispy, but being there is sugar it also was a tad sticky..But we will be making this again with different fish.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Jun 29, 2007)

I love panko and am never without a full canister.   I use panko almost exclusively for anything that is fried.  Fantastic stuff!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 21, 2007)

Where may one find some Panko?  I look in the baking, ethnic, and spice isles....nothin doing


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2007)

Where I shop, it's in the Asian foods section.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, in the Asian section.  If you have a World Market near you, you can find panko crumbs there.  That's where I get mine.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello there: I get my panko in a bulk food store. Hope you can find it, 'cause it's great to use for various things.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Panko Crumbs are fantastic! I use them all the time when I do a simple shake n bake with chicken. Just add the panko crumbs (Japanese brand) and viola. You'll get crispier and tastier texture.

You can usually find them in the Asian aisle at any good grocery store.







Sorry for the large image but I don't know how to re-size it!


----------



## keltin (Sep 11, 2007)

If you’ve ever been curious about how Panko Bread crumbs are made, here is a video showing it done. The video is apparently for a Japanese TV show that features the making of different items. This episode is of Panko bread crumbs. 

It’s in Japanese, so unless you speak the language (I don’t), the text and dialog won’t make any sense, but you can still figure out what is going on by watching the video. The site is in Japan (I assume), so load times can vary as it buffers the film.


----------



## IainDaniel (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't find panko bread crumbs anywhere around where I live.   Driving me batty teach me for living in the hicks.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I can't find panko bread crumbs anywhere around where I live.  Driving me batty teach me for living in the hicks.


 

You come from Ontario, right? You can find Panko Bread Crumbs (Western Family) from Save-On Food store. Superstore should also carry panko bread crumbs in their Asian aisle.


----------



## 2sammi (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a recipe very similar to this with just a few differences:
Mix Dijon mustard with a little mayonnaise, brush on the chicken and then bread with the panko which has the addition of parmesan cheese, with all the spices mentioned.
  It is wonderful!!!   I use panko so often.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 25, 2007)

Panko crumbs make GREAT stuffing!!!  plus, for those that are lactose intolerant.  Panko crumbs don't have any milk in them.....at least the ones I use don't.


----------

